# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  هيثم كابو ضد التيار خرج ولم يعد

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*خرج ولم يعد 



هيثم كابو
ضد التيار
خرج ولم يعد
* (فقد) المشهد السياسي بألوان طيفه المختلفة تعاطف الناس فلم يعد أحد يصدق الوعود الحكومية الكاذبة، ولا يأبه لأوراق الاتفاقيات ومساومة الأحزاب بغية المحاصصة لذا لم تعد المعارضة جاذبة..!!
* (فقد) الوضع الاقتصادي القدرة على الثبات، ونافس الجنيه الأغاني في الهبوط السريع..!!
* (فقدت) الساحة الفنية بريقها وألقها في ظل سيطرة أغان باهتة لا طعم لها ولا لون ولا رائحة..!!
* (فقد) كثير من الفنانين المحترمين الرغبة في الاستمرار بعوالم الغناء وفضلوا الجلوس في منازلهم والاكتفاء بالتحديق في ما يحدث دون أن ينبس أحدهم ببنت شفة في (إدانة صامتة) للواقع الفني الذي نعيشه الآن…!
* (فقد) معظم المستمعين عندنا الحصافة التي كانت من أهم صفات المستمع السوداني، وبات الشباب يتمايل مع أغنيات ﻻ تطرب الأفئدة ولا تحرك الأبدان، وكل ما تفعله قدرتها العالية في تعكير صفو المزاج وتسميم الوجدان..!!
* (فقدت) الأغنية السودانية رصانتها وتيتمت الكلمات وترملت الأنغام وخلعت رداء الاحترام..!
* (فقد) الفن السوداني الأصوات التي بمقدورها الخروج بالأغنية من نفق المحلية والتحليق في فضاءات الإقليمية بسبب (محدودية سقف طموح المطربين.. انعدام الجرأة.. ضعف الإرادة.. التهيب الزائد.. غياب روح الاقتحام والجهل بمعرفة كيفية تقديم أنفسنا للآخرين في قوالب فنية جاذبة)..!
* (فقدان) وتخبط وتوهان. إنه مثلث يعكس واقع حال الغناء بالسودان..!
* (فقدت) الألحان روح التجديد والإبداع وبتنا نسمع أغنيات جديدة بألحان قديمة وأفكار عقيمة..!!
* (فقدت) الدراما التلفزيونية ما تبقى لها من مساحات وجود ضئيلة ولفظت أنفاسها الأخيرة لينتهي العزاء بانتهاء مراسم الدفن..!
* (فقد) مجموعة من المطربين الشباب أراضيهم، وعليهم مراجعة أنفسهم حتى لا يتراجع وجودهم أكثر فأكثر..!!
* (فقد) عظيم للفنون ومصاب جلل للغناء ولم يتكرم أحد باستخراج شهادة فقدان أو وفاة..!
* (فقد) أحمد الصادق كثير من المساحات التي سبق له أن تمدد فيها دون أن يشعر أحد بذلك..!!
* (فقد) طه سليمان بأزيائه الغريبة واختياراته الغنائية الطائشة الاحترام والبوصلة..!
* (فقد) الفن السوداني أسماء شاسعة المساحة وواسعة التأثير تركت فراغاً لا يسد بينما بقي أصحاب الغناء يرتعون كما يحلو لهم.. وحقاً (الموت نقاد يختار الجياد)..!
* (فقد) كاتب العمود الرغبة في إكمال المقال فحرر (شهادة زوغان) وانصرف..!
 نفس أخير
* (البحث الدقيق) قبل (مواصلة الطريق)!!
هيثم كابو
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في الصميم ياكابو 

*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*رائع كعادتك يا كابو ، بس اوع تجيك طوبه تانيه من الهابطين ديل
                        	*

----------

